# Was there ever any doubt?



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Microsoft Extends XP Shipments Until May
The move marks yet another extension Microsoft has had to made to keep XP in the marketplace, which customers have demanded because of lackluster reception for Windows Vista, XP's successor, released to businesses in November 2006 and to consumers in January 2007."
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/pcworld/20081222/tc_pcworld/microsoftextendsxpshipmentsuntilmay_1

"Vista's replacement, Windows 7, would presumably address the issues that have fueled users' resistance to Vista. Recent reports indicate that Microsoft may begin its release of Windows 7 late in 2009, although there are also indications that some netbooks with Windows 7 could be available as early as mid-2009."
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/nf/20081222/tc_nf/63690

"Meanwhile, Windows 7's rumored release date hovers around October 2009. With each extension of Windows XP's death, Microsoft inches closer to Windows 7's release, thereby sublimating Vista and its skimpy chances at some kind of late-blooming success. Given the market's resistance to Vista -- and Microsoft's own perceived uncertainty -- we should expect Windows 7 to arrive sooner rather than later so the monstrous software company can save face."
http://tech.yahoo.com/news/pcworld/20081222/tc_pcworld/winxpdeathdelayedagain_1


----------



## hrlow2 (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe Microsoft is learning??
I know several people who have had Vista and consider a change to XP to be an upgrade.


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

XP: The OS that just wouldn't die.


----------

